# googlemaps portugal



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like google (maps.google.pt) have finally updated their portugal maps. 
Although I can only say that for the Lourinha area with certainty - other areas of the country may not be up to date. 
So may be worth a look if you have recently done some work on your property etc.
I can finally see my house on the satellite view, it's only been up a couple of years.

Also it would be good if people in other parts of the country could say if the map for their area is up-to-date.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

The satellite maps have been up for a few years, at least for the coastal area around Lisbon and come to think about it most places in Portugal that I also viewed.

In fact when the search for weapons of mass destruction began, the satellite images were available for Iraq.

Do you mean that Google 'street view' is now available?

Now that will be cool when that is rolled out countrywide, it will make the viewing of potential house purchases easier, you will be able to dismiss certain properties due to their surrounding areas without having to waste either money or time.


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes the google satellite maps have been available for a few years, but they are only updated every 2-3 years. Hence our house has only just appeared on google maps whereas Bing updated their maps last year.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Coimbra must be at least 3 years out of date on Google as our house is still a building site. Even more out of date is Bing Birds Eye view but their Aerial View is bang on and must be post June 2011.

Re Streetview. I think that the PT government had the plug pulled on that project after Lisbon and Porto went live. They were concerned about privacy if my memory serves me correctly. As well as Porto the Lisbon area extends south to Setubal and there are a few places just inside PT from the Spanish border. It's such a shame that we are not allowed to see more as I find this a very useful tool when planning a trip to an area not previously visited.

You can see all the places with Streetview here. Double click or use the zoom bar on the left hand side to check out the map in more detail.


----------

